# Odometer lottery



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Just rolled these digits at midnight north of Winchester Va. Never played the lottery in my life, enough gambling in farming. So do I pick 6, 42, avoid smooth talking dudes in red suits or just save up for new truck?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Gonna need to get a new truck I'm afraid......the fact that you "looked" at it was bad, but you snapped a pic, the grim reaper (in the shape of a head gasket) will be visiting shortly . But by all means, you still need to avoid them dudes in the red suits....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> But by all means, you still need to avoid them dudes in the red suits....


Santa wears a red suit, maybe he'll bring a new truck?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh heck, it's just getting broke in good...

Probly a better truck than any of this new crap you can buy anyway.

Later! OL J R


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Gonna need to get a new truck I'm afraid......the fact that you "looked" at it was bad, but you snapped a pic, the grim reaper (in the shape of a head gasket) will be visiting shortly . But by all means, you still need to avoid them dudes in the red suits....


I can't even look? I thought it was the female joggers that I was told to ignore. Pitfalls around every corner...


----------

